# überforderter Mod



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

@ dino

bevor du die klappe soweit aufmachst hättest du lieber mal schauen sollen wann dein beitrag und der von riemue erstellt wurde.

vielleicht kommst du dann drauf, dass der user deinen kommentar garnicht gelesen hat. es schreibt nicht jeder so schnell.

als moderator hast du hier den falschen job, wenn du dich derart äußerst.

gruß


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ dino
> 
> bevor du die klappe soweit aufmachst hättest du lieber mal schauen sollen wann dein beitrag und der von riemue erstellt wurde.
> 
> ...



Wer hier den richtigen Job hat und wer, nicht darfst Du getrost den Betreibern des Forums überlassen.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

mir wird nichts anderes übrig bleiben, als diese entscheidung den betreibern zu überlassen. ich äußere hier nur meine meinung und wenn moderatoren dermaßen überzogen reagieren, so ist das einfach schlecht und wirft auch ein entsprechendes licht auf die betreiber.

schon der wortlaut "hör mal... glaubst du ..." usw. zeichnet eher einen total überforderten moderator aus.

gruß


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ dino
> 
> bevor du die klappe soweit aufmachst hättest du lieber mal schauen sollen wann dein beitrag und der von riemue erstellt wurde.
> 
> ...



Ich stimme dir zu, wer für die 5 Zeilen 4 1/2 Stunden braucht, setzt voraus, das andere Tage für einen weiteren Beitrag benötigen...
Naja, aber nicht alle sind so langsam wie du.....


----------



## BenTigger (31 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> schon der wortlaut "hör mal... glaubst du ..." usw. zeichnet eher einen total überforderten moderator aus.
> gruß



Auch da stimme ich dir zu. Leider müssen wir uns zu 95% mit solch unsinnigen Nachrichten wie die deinigen rumplagen und können daher nicht immer ganz ruhig auf die Probleme anderer User eingehen. Da kann es mal vorkommen, das man etwas gestresst reagiert.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

*Ge*fordert würde ich unterzeichnen, schließlich arbeiten hier acht Leute in ihrer Freizeit rund um die Uhr, um sich ehrenamtlich und kostenlos nach oder neben der normalen Arbeit den Problemen fremder Menschen zu widmen. Aber *über*fordert - da brauchts noch weitaus mehr


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

es kann ja sein, dass er beim verfassen des textes mal zum urinieren ging oder aber in anderen fenstern oder z.b. mit outlook etwas gemacht hat. 

außerden ist der text länger als vier zeilen und da er ein laie ist kann das tippen nun auch mal länger dauern.

ich gehe zumindest davon aus, dass der user den beitrag von dino nicht gelesen hat und deshalb ist diese reaktion nicht angebracht.

es sind schließlich nur 20 minuten zwischen beiden postings.


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Sooo, dann will ich trotzdem unserem anonymen Poster auch eine Antwort nicht schuldig bleiben...

1. Was mischt Du Dich ein? Glaubst Du nicht, dass riemue sich selbst mit mir darüber auseinandersetzen kann, wenn er ein Problem damit hat? Ich bin für angemeldete User jederzeit via PN erreichbar!

2. Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, ob es sinnvoll ist, aus der Anonymität heraus in einen Thread völlig themenfremd reinzublasen und das eigentliche Thema damit abzugraben (Danke übrigens an Dotshead für den Hinweis auf das eigentliche Thema!).

3. Wer hier wann irgendwas gelesen hat, weiß allein riemue. Und das ist mir ehrlich gesagt wurscht. Ich stelle mich hier hin und teste die URL mit einem Standard-Windows, falle dabei massiv (wenn auch freiwillig) auf die Schauze, kann anschließend mein System erstmal wieder einigermaßen saubermachen, zwischendurch filtere ich 7 oder 8 mal den Domainnamen aus dem Posting, damit es anderen erspart bleibt. Und dann darf ich feststellen, dass der Domainname nochmal mehrfach in einem neuen Posting auftaucht, nachdem ich bereits gepostet habe, dass da irgendwas nicht ganz koscher sein könnte. Wenn riemue es übersieht, dann muss es eben etwas deutlicher rein.

So, und nun kommst Du aus der Sonne und bläst hier was rein von überforderter Moderator. Ich glaube, es hakt irgendwo!


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

es ging mir nur darum, dass der user dein posting wohl nicht gesehen hat, weil der zeitunterschied von 20 minuten nunmal evtl. zur folge hatte, dass ein user einen text erstellt und dann auf absenden klickt, den letzten kommentar, in diesem fall deinen, aber nicht mehr gesehen hat.

es war mit sicherheit nicht die absicht des users dir mehrarbeit zu verschaffen. 

es ist mir auch klar, dass mich das nichts angeht.

es dürfte aber auch dir klar sein, dass du in deiner funktion auch eine art vorbild bist und dich hättest anders verhalten sollen.

gruß


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

@anonymer Gast

Dann melde dich an dann kannste das ganze per PN mit Dino diskutieren. Ich glaube kaum, dass es hier soviele Leute gibt, die sich dafür interessieren.


----------



## Der Jurist (31 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @ dino
> bevor du die klappe soweit aufmachst hättest du lieber mal schauen sollen wann dein beitrag und der von riemue erstellt wurde.
> vielleicht kommst du dann drauf, dass der user deinen kommentar garnicht gelesen hat. es schreibt nicht jeder so schnell.
> als moderator hast du hier den falschen job, wenn du dich derart äußerst.
> gruß


Bevor Du die Klappe soweit aufmachst solltest Du erstmal hier lesen. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=57139#57139
Das erklärt etwas die Dünnhäutigkeit der Mods.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Naja, ob wir gleich dünnhäutig werden - nach zweieinhalb Jahren im Forum ist man doch einiges gewöhnt...


----------



## Marnie (31 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ob wir gleich dünnhäutig werden - nach zweieinhalb Jahren im Forum ist man doch einiges gewöhnt...



Ich denke auch, dass ihr doch ganz gut abgehärtet seid!


----------



## dotshead (31 Mai 2004)

@Sascha

Das die Nerven aber vielleicht ein wenig gereizter sind, ist schon verständlich. Immerhin sind Forenbetreiber und Mods auch nur Menschen.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

> Immerhin sind Forenbetreiber und Mods auch nur Menschen.



Bist Du dir da sicher?  :rotfl:


----------



## Marnie (31 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Immerhin sind Forenbetreiber und Mods auch nur Menschen.
> 
> 
> 
> Bist Du dir da sicher?  :rotfl:



Etwa nicht?!  :gruebel:


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Warte mal, ich brauch noch schnell 'nen neuen Schluck Maschinenöl, dann antwort' ich Dir ...


----------



## scrat007 (31 Mai 2004)

Und ich dachte ihr müsstet das Neuralnetz und die Positronenmatrix neu ausrichten   8)


----------



## Heiko (31 Mai 2004)

Davon sind wir abgekommen. Wir konnten uns den Strom nimmer leisten.
Wir arbeiten seitdem wieder vollmechanisch.


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Dünnhäutig werde ich dann, wenn ich nicht so schnell editieren kann, wie potentiell gefährliche Links folgen. Das hat sicher nichts damit zu tun, dass eine Abmahnung wegen vermeintlicher Rechtberatung vorliegt.

Gestresst, überfordert? Mag sein! Den Nachmittag habe ich bei 26° Luft- und 22° Wassertemperatur mit Notebook im Garten am Pool verbracht. Ja, das bringt natürlich Stress mit sich.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

> Den Nachmittag habe ich bei 26° Luft- und 22° Wassertemperatur mit Notebook im Garten am Pool verbracht. Ja, das bringt natürlich Stress mit sich.



Cool. Lass uns 'ne WG aufmachen. Dann halt ich Dir auch mal das Notebook...  :holy:


----------



## Marnie (31 Mai 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Davon sind wir abgekommen. Wir konnten uns den Strom nimmer leisten.
> Wir arbeiten seitdem wieder vollmechanisch.



In dem Fall kann man den Nachmittag dann ja auch am Pool verbringen. Strombetrieben sollte man da ja doch eher vorsichtig sein. Hab ich mal gehört, ob´s stimmt, weiß ich nicht so genau.


----------



## Dino (31 Mai 2004)

Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halt ich Dir auch mal das Notebook...


Können wir drüber reden. Aber das Notebook steht ganz von allein auf dem Tisch. Alternativ würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du den Rasen mähst. Ist allerdings ein bisschen größer.


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

> Alternativ würde ich vorschlagen, dass Du den Rasen mähst. Ist allerdings ein bisschen größer.



Kein Problem. Dann haben wir wenigstens Platz für die große Party in ein paar Wochen.  8)


----------



## jockel (1 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Dazu (dem Thread) fallen mir auf anhieb drei Flash-Cartoons ein:

Ooow

Flamer

Don't feed the troll

mfg

Jockel


----------

